# Strawberry extract to Skeeter Pee?



## reddportleft (Mar 26, 2013)

How's that sound? Going to do a bench test with a gallon pulled from five and add some strawberry extract. Any other flavors suggested I'd try?


----------



## Sammyk (Mar 26, 2013)

I used Bacardi Strawberry Daiquiri frozen concentrate. It was nice!

I also simmered down bottled juice to remove the water. Simmer to half the amount.
White grape/peach
White grape/raspberry
Look in the juice aisle in the grocery for ideas, that is what I did. I think I tried just about all of them for SP.
Look in the frozen juice area (you don't have to simmer the frozen ones)


----------



## Arne (Mar 27, 2013)

If you use welches strawberry breezen one frozen 14 oz. can per gallon is not quite enough (in my opinion) and it clouds the s.p. up. If you use their cranberry, the s.p. stays clear and only needs one can. (again in my opinion.) Gives the p. a nice flavor, tho. Fast and easy. Make sure you stabalize first unless you are just going to do a gal. or so and keep it in the reefer. Arne.


----------

